# my 16 gb wifi has a sim card slot



## mrdosback (Nov 2, 2011)

i was trying to turn it on, won't charge and i found a sim card slot near the volume rocker .
it was so smooth i never noticed


----------



## sandman (Oct 9, 2011)

it is just a tab with the serial no. on it.


----------



## Invincible10001 (Oct 7, 2011)

Only the 4G HP TP models have a SIM card slot, the rest just have a dummy slot with some serial number on it, like sandman said above.


----------



## mrdosback (Nov 2, 2011)

Invincible10001 said:


> Only the 4G HP TP models have a SIM card slot, the rest just have a dummy slot with some serial number on it, like sandman said above.


so it was just a waste of space, i never noticed it til now, they hid it very well


----------



## Invincible10001 (Oct 7, 2011)

mrdosback said:


> so it was just a waste of space, i never noticed it til now, they hid it very well


Yep, they've been sneaky like that.


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

I noticed that as soon as I got mine. I always do a good once over when I get new toys like this.

Now that I take a good look at the insert it does look like there is a slot inside it. I'm not brave enough to pop the back off of it though to get a better look though.


----------



## aspirin240 (Mar 14, 2012)

silentmage said:


> I noticed that as soon as I got mine. I always do a good once over when I get new toys like this.
> 
> Now that I take a good look at the insert it does look like there is a slot inside it. I'm not brave enough to pop the back off of it though to get a better look though.


You don't have to, somebody did it already.
http://www.techrepublic.com/photos/cracking-open-the-hp-touchpad/6253940?seq=74


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

Well judging from those pictures it doesn't connect to anything. Aww well, I guess I'll just keep tethering


----------

